# The doodle dash



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Do they ever grow out of it...

Although it's quite funny at times he just won't listen to me for love nor money( well I suppose not money ) (treats) 

He can do this non stop for over 20 mins

Not good when you need to go somewhere in a hurry

Do all your doodles dash?

He does have a good sleep afterwards though xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy has grown out of doing it as much as when she was a puppy but she still does it occasionally around the garden and is always bonkers after a bath!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My cocker still does it sometimes - she's 12!


----------



## kerrieannk (Jan 16, 2012)

DASH? Bertie is manic running riot all day but I wouldn't change him for the world just wish he would calm down a bit more lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Well good question, when do they grow out of it - Izzy used to be quite manic, particularly when let free in a field, when she would run round like crazy often until she just collapsed with exhaustion. In the garden, around the house etc. Now she is 2 and she really only does it when she has stolen something - eg a flower pot, a plastic peg, my nail file etc


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Sezra said:


> Daisy has grown out of doing it as much as when she was a puppy but she still does it occasionally around the garden and is always bonkers after a bath!


Yes the head sliding across the floor, the bottom of the sofa and the skirting boards ....


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

kerrieannk said:


> DASH? Bertie is manic running riot all day but I wouldn't change him for the world just wish he would calm down a bit more lol


Don't think I could handle a poo running around all day..i love my peace too much..not that I get much with 3 children 

I think with layla being a sleep head he just follows suit, unless on a walk when he basically drags me around and of course the doodle dash in the garden x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie has a manic few minutes usually when she is wet! Nothing gets trough to her so I just let her get on with it and sort any damage later!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> Hattie has a manic few minutes usually when she is wet! Nothing gets trough to her so I just let her get on with it and sort any damage later!


I agree, it's like they go totally deaf ( just like my partner when I tell him it's his turn to do the washing up  )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady only does it now when she is all wet! lovely for my carpets and couches!!! but that is the ONLY time she does it now...she is almost 2 and it used to be a daily occurance.


----------



## csb (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes Gracie does it, sometimes in the garden, today it was in the garden and then in the house


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes mine do the dash a lot inside and out especially when they are wet!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Lola still does the dash! Sometimes inside but always on a walk when she is playing with the other 2. Long grass seems to be her trigger!!

Oh and as for being wet- she is a monster!!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur still does the dash - not all the time but always after his bath!! It still makes us all laugh him running around like a loon!!


----------

